# Maxx our 3.5 yr.old golden has metastatic histiocytic sarcoma



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lea, I have no advice, but just wanted you to know how very sorry I am that your pup has gotten this rotten diagnosis. Try to keep making sweet memories; they'll help you down the road.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry you've received this devastating news about your Maxx. My heart goes out to you I'm sure many will come on here with advise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear Maxx's diagnosis, my heart goes out to you. I don't have any advice, knowledge or experience to share, but will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Beautiful picture of Maxx, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and prayers for your sweet boy. Best wishes for New Year.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am stricken for you that you had to hear this diagnosis. Please keep us updated. Sending positive energy to you from Maine.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to read your heartbreaking news. Maxx will be in our thoughts and prayers. Hopefully others that have gone through similar with their dogs will see this thread and offer some advice. There's lots of goldens on this forum that have survived the odds given by vets by months, even years so don't lose hope.
We're thinking of you! Maxx is a very beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lea*

Lea

I am so very sorry about Maxx. I will be praying for him and you!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for you, such a young dog...I wish you a lot of strength the coming months. Please keep us updated, we care...


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

There is a member on this forum "Mr. Bojangles" who had a dog with this diagnosis. I remember reading about the dog's story as it was around the time our Casey had passed. Perhaps she will see your post and can advise you.

I truly understand how upsetting and shocking this is. My first golden developed lymphoma at age 2 1/2 years.

((Hugs)) to you and Maxx.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's a link to Mr Bojangles thread that '2tired' mentioned above:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...103398-my-golden-has-histiocytic-sarcoma.html


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. 3 1/2 is just too young for this diagnosis. Maxx is young and strong and you never know, a prognosis is just that -- a good guess. Regarding diet, there are a lot of good resources out there, just if considering any supplements, run it by your oncologist to make sure it would not interfere with any chemo. My golden is also battling cancer. I have him on grain free low carb kibble and supplement with cooked turkey and vegetables and eggs. Please keep us posted in Maxx's progress -- he's a very handsome boy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that Maxx was diagnosed with this disease at such a young age. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers for much more time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lea*

Lea

Praying for Max and for you,


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beautiul boy Maxx. I would never want to give anyone false hope, but my belief is "if we didn't have hope, what would we have". I am here to tell you that my best friend Bridgett has was diagnosed last January 2012 with breast cancer with mets to the lungs with two large tumors in her lungs and one beside her liver or in her liver. They also told me that at most without anything we would have about 4 months with her. Now mind you she has probably had this cancer for a couple of years. One year after her diagnoses she is still doing pretty well. We opted out of any chemo or radiation and only treated her holistically to the best of our ability. She just turned 10 last week. She is starting to go down hill now, but today is a good day and I am blessed to have had her much more than the 4 months that was predicted. I haven't given up hope that I have her around a little longer but the cancer is now taking over. The budwig diet and essiac tea are the two main things we did. I have recently started her on milk thistle. I truly feel your pain. Prayers for you and Maxx.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It has been awhile, hope Maxx is doing well. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Maxx is such a beautiful guy! So very sorry that you're going through this with him. At 3 1/2 years, you should have had many, many years ahead. Very tragic! Sending thoughts and prayers for MUCH more time that is free of pain!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Hopefully I'm on time with my prayers for your beautiful boy Maxx! Sending healing vibes and healing light your direction for Maxx.
I agree prognosis is just that - we never know the fight our fur kids have in them - Please know that many people are keeping good thoughts for your pup!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I hope you found foods and supplements to give to your boy. Maxx is so young. Hopefully this will help him to fight his battle with cancer. I am so sorry and my thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy! How is Max doing? Please update us. We're battling cancer, too. Scout has MCT. He was also given 6 months with chemo...we're in month 4 and he's doing ok (all things considered). We feed grain free, high protein, low carb. We do fish oil and Milk thistle supplements. We also add dark greens, eggs, chicken, cottage cheese. 

I don't know if those are good ideas for all cancer and all chemo treatments but it is working for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope Maxx is doing well, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Maxx is indeed a beautiful boy, and much too young to go to the rainbow bridge. I am wishing you years of memories, enjoy every moment, and I hope Maxx defies the odds. Fight Maxx, fight!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of beautiful Maxx and hope he is doing okay


----------



## leaelise (Dec 30, 2012)

*Maxx - Hystiocystic sarcoma update 2 months later*

Thank you EVERYONE so much for your heartfelt support and thanks. We adore our Maxx boy - he has been a wonderful boy and we've been lucky to have been introduced to him through my rescue work. It is 2 months later and he's undergone 3 rounds of chemo- lomustine via pill and metronomic protocol of doxycycline, piroxicam and leukeran. He has been happy and doing well. Unfortunately today we went for the 4th round and with an ultrasound they found the lymph nodes enlarged and 2 more enlarged lymph nodes that were not detectable before. He is currently at the vet receiving an IV -switching cancer drugs-will update later on the name but the other major one used. Our boy boy has to get it delivered via IV and I am so very sad he has this devastating diagnosis. We are staying strong and positive since it doesn't help to be sad around such a loving, joyous, sweet 3.5 yr old. Our Maxx is such the light of our lives and the most incredible, wonderful dog- we have been so lucky. I can not imagine our lives without him. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers and thank you everyone for your love and support while our boy fights this horrific battle.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I will continue to keep you and Maxx in my thoughts and prayers.

He's such a beautiful boy, love the pictures.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

No words. Just hugs!!!!!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if you have seen this, but just in case you haven't.....

Canine Cancer: Current Clinical Trials, Studies & Grants


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maxx*

Please everyone say a prayer for Maxx and Lea!

Please light a candle for Maxx!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...619662906264&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13621554063354


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Leah,

there are a number of support/discussion groups in yahoo for various canine health issues, i belong to a group for canine hemangiosarcoma in yahoo. I am not sure if there is one specifically for histiocytic sarcoma but I would suggest looking there. I know within our HSA group there are many who are quite knowledgeable in holistic approaches.

I am also very sorry to hear of Maxx's diagnosis.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping Maxx's young age can help him have strength in fighting his battle with cancer. Oh how I hate that word...so unfair when loving, sweet goldens have to fight such nastiness. I will keep Maxx in my thoughts and prayers!! I love that picture of him staring at his ball in the pool!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Maxx is in our thoughts and prayers everyday, keep fighting beautiful boy. Lovely photos of him.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I just want to add my thoughts and prayers for you and Maxx while you fight this horrendous disease - there can be good outcomes - and yes - be positive - we have been fighting cancer with Allie since we discovered chondrosarcoma with her at 3 years old with her 3 years ago. 3 weeks ago it resurfaced and she had a splenectomy.
We don't know how long with we have with these brave beautiful creatures but every day IS a gift - know that we pray for you and your beautiful boy - I know you do and we do too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lea*

Lea

Praying for Maxx and you.
Sent you an email!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lea*

https://www.facebook.com/leaelise?fref=ts

I just read on Lea's Facebook page, that she has to say goodbye to Maxx today:

It is with a sadness so profound I can not fully fathom nor express...we have to put to sleep our beloved Maxx today. He seizured last night, cancer has spread to his brain effecting him neurologically, he can barely walk and is wincing from severe pain. Oncologist and vet both agreed this am. I am spending my last few hours with him in my lap telling him what a profound effect he has had on us. I will love our Maxx boy for the rest of my life.

Rest in Peace, sweet Maxx! 

I added Maxx to our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List-I am so sorry!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-11.html


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

RIP Maxx!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP big boy, gone way to soon. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Madisonmeadows (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so so sorry about Maxx.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sad. Rest in peace Maxx


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your news  It seems there has been a lot of cancers and illness lately and its in young dogs. So sad


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

4Goldens' said:


> So sorry to hear about your beautiul boy Maxx. I would never want to give anyone false hope, but my belief is "if we didn't have hope, what would we have". I am here to tell you that my best friend Bridgett has was diagnosed last January 2012 with breast cancer with mets to the lungs with two large tumors in her lungs and one beside her liver or in her liver. They also told me that at most without anything we would have about 4 months with her. Now mind you she has probably had this cancer for a couple of years. One year after her diagnoses she is still doing pretty well. We opted out of any chemo or radiation and only treated her holistically to the best of our ability. She just turned 10 last week. She is starting to go down hill now, but today is a good day and I am blessed to have had her much more than the 4 months that was predicted. I haven't given up hope that I have her around a little longer but the cancer is now taking over. The budwig diet and essiac tea are the two main things we did. I have recently started her on milk thistle. I truly feel your pain. Prayers for you and Maxx.



 Stories like this kept me going when my Daphne was diagnosed with Stage V mammary cancer in 2007. After surgery to remove the affected and adjoining mammary gland and lymph nodes, we were told 6 months at best. We started seeing a holistic vet around that time who did accupuncture on Daphne to boost the immune system (once a week for a month, every other week for a month, then monthly after that), we got her started on some supplements and switched to a low-carb food all under our vet's guidance. Oh, and we prayed. A lot. My husband and I were youth group leaders at the time and all the kids prayed too. 

She went into complete remission and lived another 4 years before developing a brain tumor in 2011. It was like it had never happened. Daphne was also a rescue, a springer spaniel mix, and I was advised to pursue holistic remedies by a woman from the springer rescue where we got her who had recently been through lymphoma with her boy. 

I am so, so sorry for this heartbreaking diagnosis for such a young dog. The best thing you can do is try to stay positive.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Very sad to hear that Maxx's family had to say goodbye to such a young and beautiful boy. Run free!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. RIP Maxx...you will be missed.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So so sorry for this news. R.I.P sweet boy and run free with all your new Golden friends.


----------



## leaelise (Dec 30, 2012)

*Rest in Peace Maxx Boy 4/16/13*

Thank you so much for everyone who has been so kind to support me and our devastation when we found out about Maxx our rescue 3.5 yr old golden who was diagnosed in Dec. 2012 with histiocytic sarcoma. There was no cure, limited time 2-4 months no chemo, 4-6 with chemo, We did chemo and ultimately stopped in April since the cancer was spreading. Our boy for those few months had a good time. It was only the last 48 hrs or so that unfortunately were bad for our boy with seizures, cancer spreading to his brain effecting him neurologically. I am heartbroken. Here is my tribute to the best, most loving, kind, amazing dog that I could have ever imagined who had such a rough start in life....tears....

s most of you know we had to put our sweet Maxx down on 4/16/13. Despite the last few months of his sickness until last week he was faring. He was enduring chemo though we ultimately knew was that his sweet life was coming to an end once we discovered he had histiocytic sarcoma and only months to live. So we tried to fulfill some of his bucket list with the limited time we had.


Maxx came into our lives Jan 2011 as a rescue. He had heartworms, worms, was underweight, teeth ground down from chewing on rocks for minerals, unneutered and in rough shape. Despite whatever he suffered in the past he rebounded, gave us great joy and loved us unconditionally. He endured painful HW treatments and vetting however ultimately became a strong and healthy boy soon. 


On one of the first days we had him Steve thought it was a great idea to go check the mail with him unleashed. Maxx bolted and Steve ran across many neighbor's lawns to catch up with him. Our boy was just scared and all of this was new to him - he didn't comprehend what true love was. After that day Maxx never left his Dad's side again since he began to trust and follow Steve's lead. 


Steve was clearly Maxx's favorite and vice versa. Maxx would do what Steve referred to as a walk about in the yard every weekend while Maxx helped him survey what needed to be attended to that weekend in the yard and Maxx happily trailed after his Dad. He would walk off leash, follow every command and stay right by your side.


The neighbor kids loved Maxx because he had a penchant for sitting his entire 88lb body right on your lap. It was a game with the kids and they'd say "Oh Maxxy" and they would laugh in hysterics as he placed his butt on their laps. He weighed more than they did.


Maxx had the sweetest disposition of any dog we've ever encountered. Steve always said he was his absolute favorite dog and although I don't like saying I have a favorite he clearly was my favorite as well. Maxxy boy loved kids, other dogs and just wanted to be by your side. Upon meeting anyone he'd greet you by sitting by your side and tilt his head into you and stay there for as long as you would let him. Although our rescue Tobie would jump on his head, bite at his ear or chew the other end of Maxx's rawhide, Maxx just was Maxx - tolerated it and merrily continued along. 


We only were able to do a few bucket list items though thankful we could. Maxx definitely got more car rides, lunches out, beer at the Pour House, boat ride and weekend at the beach. I had a plane ride scheduled for us this weekend though we didn't make it... :-(


Maxx had an extraordinary impact in our lives that is impossible to be expressed in words. We are forever grateful he came into our lives, we are devastated he is gone and our love for him will remain forever. 


Rest in peace sweet, joyful Maxx boy - Mommy and Daddy loved you so very much and your loss is a huge void in our lives.


----------



## leaelise (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## leaelise (Dec 30, 2012)

*Maxx*

(I am sorry as I am new so not sure if this is where I need to put the update :-( ) 


As most of you know we had to put our sweet Maxx down on 4/16/13. Despite the last few months of his sickness until last week he was faring. He was enduring chemo though we ultimately knew was that his sweet life was coming to an end once we discovered he had histiocytic sarcoma and only months to live. So we tried to fulfill some of his bucket list with the limited time we had.


Maxx came into our lives Jan 2011 as a rescue. He had heartworms, worms, was underweight, teeth ground down from chewing on rocks for minerals, unneutered and in rough shape. Despite whatever he suffered in the past he rebounded, gave us great joy and loved us unconditionally. He endured painful HW treatments and vetting however ultimately became a strong and healthy boy soon. 


On one of the first days we had him Steve thought it was a great idea to go check the mail with him unleashed. Maxx bolted and Steve ran across many neighbor's lawns to catch up with him. Our boy was just scared and all of this was new to him - he didn't comprehend what true love was. After that day Maxx never left his Dad's side again since he began to trust and follow Steve's lead. 


Steve was clearly Maxx's favorite and vice versa. Maxx would do what Steve referred to as a walk about in the yard every weekend while Maxx helped him survey what needed to be attended to that weekend in the yard and Maxx happily trailed after his Dad. He would walk off leash, follow every command and stay right by your side.


The neighbor kids loved Maxx because he had a penchant for sitting his entire 88lb body right on your lap. It was a game with the kids and they'd say "Oh Maxxy" and they would laugh in hysterics as he placed his butt on their laps. He weighed more than they did.


Maxx had the sweetest disposition of any dog we've ever encountered. Steve always said he was his absolute favorite dog and although I don't like saying I have a favorite he clearly was my favorite as well. Maxxy boy loved kids, other dogs and just wanted to be by your side. Upon meeting anyone he'd greet you by sitting by your side and tilt his head into you and stay there for as long as you would let him. Although our rescue Tobie would jump on his head, bite at his ear or chew the other end of Maxx's rawhide, Maxx just was Maxx - tolerated it and merrily continued along. 


We only were able to do a few bucket list items though thankful we could. Maxx definitely got more car rides, lunches out, beer at the Pour House, boat ride and weekend at the beach. I had a plane ride scheduled for us this weekend though we didn't make it... :-(


Maxx had an extraordinary impact in our lives that is impossible to be expressed in words. We are forever grateful he came into our lives, we are devastated he is gone and our love for him will remain forever. 


Rest in peace sweet, joyful Maxx boy - Mommy and Daddy loved you so very much and your loss is a huge void in our lives.


----------



## leaelise (Dec 30, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Scout. How is he doing? We lost our Maxx last week 4/16/13 and it is gut wrenching. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Maxx, he was a beautiful boy. It sounds like he had a wonderful life, though too short, and was deeply loved. RIP sweet Maxx.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. So young, so unfair. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------

